# PNP approved, but not for spouse??



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for reading this I hope you can help!

My partner and I have been in Canada since May 2010 and have been working on 1 year BUNAC work permits since mid-July. A while back we applied for the PNP and the (unofficial) email approval arrived the other day (we were VERY happy about this, as BUNAC work permits expire in 2 weeks!).

Now our issue is this...
The PNP application was based on my job as my partner's work is online and she doesn't work for a Canadian company. She was listed as my spouse on all our PNP and photocopied CIC forms so they obviously know both of us need the PNP status. However, the emailed document that arrived only mentions me as having the nomination.

A short while back we sent off an application (which we knew would be rejected) to extend our current work permits, to give us implied status in case the PNP came through late and give us 2 or 3 months breathing room. Part of this application was an official common-law status declaration.

We briefly discussed this situation with an immigration lawyer who said all we needed to do was go down to the border with our passports, current work permits, my PNP letter, and the receipt for our recent work permit extension application and it would all get sorted out. However, my concern is that none of those things explicitly identify my partner as being included in my PNP application, so maybe she won't get back in??? Our recent work permit extension application proves we are a couple but 1) it's in Vegreville and all we have is the fee receipt and 2) even if the border folks have access to that it doesn't prove she was approved as part of my PNP application.

What I'm wondering is 1) will the official PNP documentation (currently being mailed) actually name us both, and therefore make all this clearer, or 2) can anyone tell me how I prove at the border that my partner was part of my PNP application?

Any help very very very much appreciated!


----------



## juliatoomey (Sep 29, 2011)

*PNP for Common-Law*

Hi,

I have been searching and searching to find someone in a similar situation as us - so it was great to come across your post.
Unfortunately I can not help you - we are at the beginning of the process. So I was wondering whether you may be able to help us.

Both my partner and I are from NZ, and have 1 year work visas. We are currently living in Vancouver, and while I have a job, my partner is still looking. 
My company has offered to help me through the PNP process, however I am wondering whether it is possible for my partner to be part of the same process. 

I assume this is what you did?

I can not seem to find a concise answer about how to ensure that he is part of the same process, and not just listed as the 'common-law-spouse' that happens to have a working visa.

Could you please advise me as to what you did in regards to filling out the forms, and if it worked?

I hope you and your partner sorted out all your issues and now have permanent residency.

Thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Although I can't answer your questions, I'm wondering if either of you have tried speaking with an agent at the CIC Call Centre? You can contact them Monday through Friday between the hours of 8 AM to 4 PM. 

1-888-242-2100

Be prepared to have a wait to get through, but they should be able to give you the information that you need.


Good luck!


----------



## PaulNZ (Mar 3, 2012)

*Us Too!*

Hi there!

My Partner and I are in exactly the same situation as you have outlined and are at the very beginning of this process. As we are stuck with the 1 year WHP visa currently we are keen to get through the PNP process ASAP and hopefully get my partner either PR or OWP as part of that process concurrently.

Can you share with us how you have got on so far, and any further advice that you may have recieved?

Cheers!
Paul



juliatoomey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching and searching to find someone in a similar situation as us - so it was great to come across your post.
> Unfortunately I can not help you - we are at the beginning of the process. So I was wondering whether you may be able to help us.
> ...


----------

